# HR2x 0x290: 1080p/24 Issues



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK Folks, this thread is going to have different rules than you'd normally find here. This is an effort to hunt down televisions that might be having issues bringing up 1080p.

1) This is ** ONLY ** if your set supports 1080p/24 .. Some sets only support 1080p/60.

2) Only post if your television is not detected by the software as compatible automatically (e.g. You cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, please post).

3) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpful too.

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? (Yes/No)

5) In some cases, the manufacturer of your television will not claim to support 1080p/24 .. However, by "cheating" you are still able to make it work. If this is the case, then please post your information here.

6) If your set does not support 1080p/24 at all (either according to manufacturer or by trying it) - *DO NOT POST* - it will be deleted

Thank you for helping with this.

*Also Note*: Any and all discussion will be deleted from this thread ..

*Additional Note*: If your TV works properly .. DO NOT POST .. it will be deleted


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

2007 Sony SXRD KDS-60A3000 supports 1080p/24

TV not detected automatically with my HR20-700, I had to force it with INFO.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

2007 Sony-BRAVIA XBR 40" KDL-40XBR4

Handles 1080p 24p, no pulldown, just fine with my A35 HDDVD player and my PS3, but when trying to set 1080p in setup, on my HR20-100, I just get a black screen.

**EDIT**
Ok, I can make it work if I cheat as well.


----------



## Ohm (Oct 19, 2008)

Sony KDL-52XBR4 and HR-22 will not detect 1080p/24. My setup is a direct connection with HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV.

I did check another site to verify that my TV would do the 1080p/24 and it does seem to support the format. If I do select the info during the detection it comes back saying it is supported but only if I select the info button on a black screen. At one point during the detection process my TV flashed that it was displaying 1080p/24 but quickly went back to a black screen and 1080i.

I have tried the detection with "Native" on and off and still have no luck. I also did a few resets on the DVR and also verified that the software is 0x290 10/21 @ 11:39pm.

Info on my TV:
Model Name: KDL-52XBR4
Software Version: P-BMN-A-L-C-D-P-BMM-O

Checked www.ultimateavmag.com/flatpaneldisplays/408sonykdl52/


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Test failed, but success after "INFO" cheat. 

Software Version: NOB-J-BUF-U-NIP-C-BUR-NIM


Yes, it's coming from my Onkyo 805 via HDMI.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Sony SXRD KDS-60A3000

HR21-700 detected 1080p/24 just fine
HR20-100 did not

I forced the HR20 with INFO but it is not clear to me how to tell it worked.

What should I be looking for?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Sony KDL 40V2500. Contacted Sony customer service. They stated that the TV would support 1080/24p but the HR20 stated that my TV would not support that resolution. Cheated on the test using the info button.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Sony KDL 40V2500. Contacted Sony customer service. They stated that the TV would support 1080/24p but the HR20 stated that my TV would not support that resolution. Cheated on the test using the info button.


{INFO} cheat for my KDL40V2500 worked as well.


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Mits 57-831. It supports 24/30/60 fps.
HR20-700

The first time I tried to set it to 1080p, the screen began to flash black. I could see there was a message on the screen but was only able to quickly read "if you can see this message...." then I got the message saying my tv does not support this resolution. 

I tried again a day later. This time I got the "If you can read this message, your tv supports this resolution. Please press info to confirm" message. I did not do the {INFO} cheat to make it work. Tried 2 more times by removing and re-adding the 1080p resolution. Each time it worked automatically without the {INFO} cheat.

So.... failed the first time I tried, now works every time.


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

HR20-700 did not detect Sony KDL46XBR3 automatically, info trick worked, although I have not been able to test with Dtv 1080p content (I can't find any).

I validated that 1080p/24 works on the KDL46XBR3 with my BDP-S500 set to 1080p/24, the panel reports 1080p.

HDMI connection to KDL46XBR3 is via Yamaha RX-V863.


----------



## 04Taco (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a Sony KDL-46XBR4 and getting the "TV does not support..." message. Forced it and it worked, that I know of. No way to test. I have a HR20-700. 1080P/24 works fine with my PS3.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

TV is a Hitachi LCD, model # L47V651, Running "V0107.0001" software. HR20-700 did not automatically detect 1080p, had to "Cheat" with info button.


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

Throckmorton said:


> Sony SXRD KDS-60A3000
> 
> HR21-700 detected 1080p/24 just fine
> HR20-100 did not
> ...


Same TV, KDS-60A3000

HR-20-700 - had to do the cheat.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

HR21-200 connected to Sony KDL-40W3000 didn't work, just a blank screen. It does support 1080p/24 per the specs. I "cheated" with Info button to get it to work.

The trend here seems to be mostly Sony TV's??


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Sony KDL 40V2500. Contacted Sony customer service. They stated that the TV would support 1080/24p but the HR20 stated that my TV would not support that resolution. Cheated on the test using the info button.


Same for me on my Sony KDL 46V2500.


----------



## skraem (May 29, 2006)

Mitsu WD-65732 DLP 65" - needed to use INFO button to accept the 1080p/24 on both hr20-100s


dl'ed Californication 18 HD VOD and it reports playing at 1080p.

When playing from my hr20 (using internal hard drive) it plays with the bottom 1/3 of screen broken (out of sync?) away from top 2/3s. 
When I play the pgm using dtv2pc on the same65"DLP, the picture is fine. PC resolution is set at 1920x1080 P. PC is a 6750 intel cpu w/256m geforce 8600gts vid card over 1g lan. I assume the pc framerate is 60hz.

conclusion: other than guessing-none


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

1) Supports 1080p/24

2) Is not detected by the software as compatible automatically I cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked.

3) Sony KDL-52WL 135 Firmware: S-BMN-A-EI-C-D-P-BMM-O

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? YES

(5) My TV supports 1080P/24


----------



## SpecialD (Apr 14, 2007)

1) Yes my TV supports 1080p/24

2) Not detected automatically

3) Model: 2007 Sony-BRAVIA XBR 40" KDL-40XBR4

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? Yes

5) Sony claims 1080p/24 capability on this set. Have not previously tried other sources.

"Info" trick worked. Now I have 1080p/24 capability with no 1080p programming, so not sure why it matters.


----------



## goCeltics (Nov 3, 2007)

Mitsubishi Diamond LT-46244

Selected 1080p in resolution tab, screen went blank, and came up with the following message "If you can see this message, your TV supports this resolution. Press the INFO key to confirm"

Is this the INFO trick?


----------



## mactivist (Oct 6, 2008)

1080p/24 reported as NOT supported by my TV:

* HR20
* Pioneer ELITE SC-05 Receiver (HR20->AVR via HDMI 1.3)
* Pioneer ELITE PRO-141FD Monitor (1080p/24 native support, AVR->Monitor via HDMI 1.3)

The receiver and monitor are just about the best you can buy and just came out this August. 1080p/24 is supported by default on both pieces of equipment. The folks over at avsforum believe it's bad firmware on the HR20.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

1) Supports 1080p/24 & it can do BluRay from PS3 just fine

2) Is not detected by the software as compatible automatically I cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, I think. I haven't tried any downloaded movies yet.

3) Sony KDS60A3000 Software EN-BMN-A-L-C-D-T-B-T through Yamaha Recvr.#863 HDMI HR21-100

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? YES

(5) My TV supports 1080P/24

(worked fine automatically on other Sony KDL52XBR4 direct from HR21-100 but we still have not watched a VOD 1080p on it yet)


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

HR20-700: Samsung LN52A850 (firmware 1004) through Denon AVR-5308CI (firmware 1.76) with video processing disabled, not detected. PS3 works fine this way.

Instead of the "Info" trick I re-ran dish setup, which enabled all resolutions.

The TV is detected OK when connected directly to the HR20, so the HR20 doesn't like the AVR.


----------



## Mike Al (Sep 24, 2007)

TreyS said:


> 2007 Sony SXRD KDS-60A3000 supports 1080p/24
> 
> TV not detected automatically, I had to force it with INFO.
> 
> Thanks for the thread!


Same TV. had to force it with Info. I have HR20-700


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Vizio GV47LFHDTV, according to Vizio support my TV does support 1080p/24

_The GV47 will support 1080p 24fps through the TV's 3:2 reverse pull-down
circuitry. Please click on the link below to review the TV
specifications.

http://www.vizio.com/productDetails.aspx?id=1814&pid=1698_

But the HR-21/700 says my TV does not support 1080P, so who do I start yelling at? Vizio or Directv?


----------



## sector001 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sony KDL52XBR4 did not work at first, but I pressed the info button and now it works.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a Mitsubishi a 24p compatible WD73736 connected via hdmi through an Onkyo TXSR875 (also 24p compatible), and HR21-200 does not detect it as 24p capable. The 875 has it's own scaler built in, and is the device doing the handshake with the HR, so I believe THAT is the device that compatibility needs to be worked on. It's currently on firmware 1.04.

I have not tried the cheat to force 24p output.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

My 1 year old Vizio 52" GVFHD 1080p and Vizio 42" VU42LF 1080p sets don't report supporting 1080/24 on the DIRECTV DVR, yet they both work fine. Vizio tech support told me that all of their recent 1080p sets (last 1-2 years) support 1080p/24.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. I deleted about 15 comments just now .. ISSUES only .. If you want to discuss this, please use another thread ..

*Read the first post*

Non-Issues WILL be deleted


----------



## Kdiddy (Jan 2, 2008)

Sony KDL-52XBR5, TV Software version: Q-BMN-A-L-C-D-P-BMM-O

Supports 1080p/24 according to TV specs

Autodetect from HR21-700 failed

Info button cheat works.


----------



## mskreis (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a JVC RS1 projector that supports 1080p/24. My HR20-700 is connected via HDMI to a Denon 4380 AVR in pass-through mode. The DVR reports that my set does not support 1080p/24. None of my other 1080p/24 devices are having issues. I have a toshiba HD player and a Panasonic BR player that both output 1080p/24 without difficulty (the info screen on my RS1 confirms this). Any ideas?

Can someone describe the info cheat?


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a Toshiba 42" LX177 with the following firmware:

LX107
3.1.53.0
Jun 13 2007 - 14:57:32
FW: 2E

This TV supports 24hz and I had to use the INFO button trick to access 1080p on my HR20-700. Don't know if it actually works because they pulled the 1080p movies before I could download any of them.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Vizio SV420XVT1A connected to HR21-700. 1080p/24 is NOT listed in Supported Resolutions on HR21. "Info " trick does cause it work. Several 1080p/24 movies play excellently.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

HP md5880n 1080p DLP television. It shows it's displaying 1080p when it's playing a Blu-Ray disk.

It did not work when tested with the HR-20-700, but cheated with the Info button and it now works.


----------



## jviter (Feb 27, 2008)

HR2x Model-manufacturer:HR21-700
TV Make/Model:Sony KDL-40VL130
TV Firmware: R-BMN-A-EI-C-D-P-A-O
TV should support 1080p24, 1080p60
HDMI Connection Yes/No:Yes
1080p resolution Enabled:Screen goes blank when enabling. tv does not report signal resolution. Output returns to previous format and not enabled.
*(tricked it and pressed "info" anyway")*

Misc Options report:480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24, 1080p/60


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

HR20-100 hooked to Panasonic TH-42PZ700U via HDMI didn't work.

I saw the on screen message briefly after selecting 1080p for the output but the screen went nearly dark and shifted the picture to the upper left quadrant of the display.
The text then said my TV was not compatible.

I wasn't aware of the "info" trick s(still don't know what it is) so I didn't try anything else.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Samsung 750, fw 1009.1. Does support 1080p/24 and works flawlessly with the PS3. Fails the 1080p test with my HR22. Actually, when I click the 1080p setting, it shows the pass screen for about 1/2 of a second, then blacks out, flickers for several seconds, then brings up the Not Pass screen. Have tried 7 times, and get the same result each time. Have not tried the info button trick. Monoprice HDMI 1.3 cables.

Edit: I should note that it is being passed through a Yamaha 1800 AVR, which does support 24p, and simply passes the video signal without touching it.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

1) Yes my TV supports 1080p/24? (Could not find it in the specs)

2) Not detected automatically

3) Model: Samsung HLT-6187S

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? Yes

Had some problems with watching VBR coded movie (Harry Potter)

Other then that, it is really great, no artifacts or motion blur could be seen in the sample movies that were provided by DTV.


----------



## dddeeds (Sep 16, 2007)

dddeeds said:


> 1) Supports P/24 & it can do Bluray from PS3 just fine
> 
> 2) Is not detected by the software as compatible automatically I cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, I think. I haven't tried any downloaded movies yet.
> 
> ...


It will play DOD in 1080p24! I watched Premonition on Ch.1537 & it worked well with the Sony KDS60A3000  I guess the info trick worked. Who hoo! Now if I only had a faster DSL speed I might could watch it the same day I start the download

see thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143812 for 1080p movies


----------



## bman51 (Dec 18, 2007)

My HR20-700 won't recognize my TV as 1080P/24 capable. Here's the info

1. Sony KDL-52W3000
2. HR20-700
3. Yes TV is 1080P/24 input capable according to multiple sources
4. Won't detect automatically, but can force it by pushing INFO

After forcing, I tested by downloading Californication that some posters had referenced as 1080P. Both lights came on indicating 1080P, but no picture. I'm assuming that forcing the acceptance of a 1080P setting wasn't enough. Hope I'm able to get this figured out.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

1) Mfr says will support D* 1080P signal.

2) it was NOT detected.

3) Sharp AQUOS LC-65D64U

4) Worked after INFO cheat.

5) Manufacturer CSR AND D* CSR said it WOULD work.

:nono2:


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

1) This is ** ONLY ** if your set supports 1080p/24 .. Some sets only support 1080p/60.

I don't know if mine supports 1080p/24 since I can't find any documentation that is does. I have read that no Samsung TVs support it.

2) Only post if your television is not detected by the software as compatible automatically (e.g. You cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, please post).

I don't know how to do this cheat so I'm assuming I shouldn't be posting because it seems to be working for me, with an issue. When I played back Californication18HD, it works (Both 720p and 1080i LEDs lit, indicating 1080p/24) but the picture is jittery. I don't know if these is an issue with D* or my TV. I'm assuming it's the TV. Using HDMI, btw.

3) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpful too.

Samsung LNT-4665f firmware version 1037

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? (Yes/No)

I belive "no" since I don't know how to do the cheat.


----------



## Ohm (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohm said:


> Sony KDL-52XBR4 and HR-22 will not detect 1080p/24. My setup is a direct connection with HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV.
> 
> I did check another site to verify that my TV would do the 1080p/24 and it does seem to support the format. If I do select the info during the detection it comes back saying it is supported but only if I select the info button on a black screen. At one point during the detection process my TV flashed that it was displaying 1080p/24 but quickly went back to a black screen and 1080i.
> 
> ...


Update:
I downloaded Californication 18HD from Showtime and my TV says it is displaying 1080p/24 and both 720 and 1080 led's are both on while playing back.

It seems I can watch 1080p/24 but my HR22 will not detect it.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

Works only if I cheat and press "info" button. 

TV: Sony KDL-52XBR5 and HR-21 connected directly to the TV via HDMI cable.

Black screens if I do not press "info" button.

Once working it seems to hold and plays 1080p/24 (the movie Premonition downloaded from DOD) without issue.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

primetime said:


> HR20-100 hooked to Panasonic TH-42PZ700U via HDMI didn't work.
> 
> I saw the on screen message briefly after selecting 1080p for the output but the screen went nearly dark and shifted the picture to the upper left quadrant of the display.
> The text then said my TV was not compatible.
> ...


I tried the 1080p option again and this time hit info and it appears to now work. Now I just need to find something to download in 1080p to test it. Is there an icon on the DOD screens for 1080p? From my scan of the HD offerings on Tuesday I couldn't find anything labeled as 1080p in the download menu.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

1) sonys site says " 1080/24p input capable"
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...ctDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&produ ctId=8198552921665116628&langId=-1
Inputs and Outputs
1080/24p Input Capable : Yes (via HDMI™)

2) it was NOT detected

3)Sony KDL-40W3000

4) I cheated and pushed info and now box is checked but havent watched anything in 1080p format yet.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

1) This is ** ONLY ** if your set supports 1080p/24 .. Some sets only support 1080p/60.

*My Sony SXRD KDS55A2000 supports both 1080p/24 and 1080p/60. It will not display 1080p content streaming from the HR20-700 or the HR20-100 via HDMI. Both DVR's are enabled for 1080p.*

2) Only post if your television is not detected by the software as compatible automatically (e.g. You cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, please post).

*I did press info during the setup and got a confirmation that 1080p was enabled.*

3) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpful too.

*Sony SXRD KDS55A2000, firmware unknown but according to Sony Support, I am at the latest level.*

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? (Yes/No) *Yes.*


----------



## BigCat (Apr 10, 2007)

1) This is ** ONLY ** if your set supports 1080p/24 .. Some sets only support 1080p/60.

*SXRD KDS-R70XBR2. This TV (as per docs on the web) is supposed to accept 24fps and 60fps. However, it will convert 24fps to 60fps adding 3/2 pulldown.*

2) Only post if your television is not detected by the software as compatible automatically (e.g. You cheated and pressed {INFO} and it worked, please post).

*I get "Unsupported Video Signal. Check device output"*

4) Did you "cheat" and press {INFO} to make it work? (Yes/No)

*Yes, and it took the 1080p setting. However, I haven't found 1080p content to play. My guess is that it won't really work.*
*
Is there a way to search for 1080p content on VOD? I want to download something 1080p to see whether the same error is shown.*


----------



## robbeck67 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have an HR20 and a Sony Bravia KDL-XBR2. The HR20 would not recognize my TV. I did the info cheat and it said 1080p was available on my set. Downloaded Premonition and tried to play. Both lights on the 720 and 1080 were lit but i got a message on my TV that said - unsupported format check your device output. You would think a year old Sony could play the signal. So it looks like the receiver is playing it but i can't watch it. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

DVDO VP50pro, Samsung A800 projector.

Worked ok on setup screen, would not sure Californication from on demand


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Toshiba Cinema Series Regza with SRT (52XV545)

Did not accept. Then worked with INFO cheat.
Thanks for the Thread!


----------



## Nofences (Jan 12, 2007)

*Vizio VU42L* - HR20-700 does not list it as supporting 1080/24p, However it does appear to work just fine.

*Vizio GV47LF* - HR20-100 does not list it as supporting 1080/24p but the manufacturer states that it does. It does NOT work.

*Sharp LC-37D64U* - HR20-700 reports it supports 1080/24p and sure enough, no trick needed.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

HR20-100
Pioneer Elite Pro-110
1080p/24 (All Showtime VOD's)

All Showtime VOD's when played back have both the 720p and 1080i lights "On" and ALL have the bottom 1/3 third of the screen out of sync with the top 2/3's. All 1080p/24 downloaded movies (Bucket List, MI III, Bank Job) played flawlessly.

This should be a standard handshake that has been around for several years now so why is this so difficult at DTv?  

John


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

TV: Mitsubishi WD-65733
DVR: HR22

When I got the notice about 1080p, I tried it, and it worked. But I was trying to figure out how to get it to that resolution since it didn't select via the format button. In the process, I tried it again, and all I got was the black screen. After trying several things, I did get it to work. So for you Mitsubishi owners, keep trying to see if it works. I think it had to do with whether I was on an HD channel or not. Not sure, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## hexter (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a 2007 Panasonic TH-65PZ850U that supports 24p Cinematic Playback mode (displays 1080p/24 content at 48Hz)

TV not detected automatically with my HR20-700, I had to force it with INFO.


----------



## khigerd (Dec 20, 2007)

Sony KDL-46XBR4 supports 1080p/24 but the test fails and I have use the info cheat.

Software version S-BMN-A-EI-C-D-P-BMM-O


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

Pioneer PDP-6010FD supports 1080p/24 but failed the test. I was able to enable with the info cheat.

DVR: HR20


----------



## Tones (Aug 19, 2007)

HR20-100

Panasonic 50" PZ700, Does not support 1080/24, was able to force with info cheat.


----------

